# electronic ignition source.



## jpeter (Feb 4, 2011)

Some of you handy guys might find this ignition useful. No doubt you'd have to attach your own hall effect sensor.
http://hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=10996


----------



## gbritnell (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Jim,
I clicked on the link and browsed around trying to find some specs on that ignition. It would be nice to know how many cycles per second it would handle so that it might be used on a multi-cylinder engine.
gbritnell


----------



## jpeter (Feb 4, 2011)

Good point. I bet it'd work well on a hit'n miss.


----------



## RollaJohn (Feb 5, 2011)

The engine that the ignition is for is a single cylinder, two cycle engine that turns at least 7500rpm. So how many cylinders is your engine in question and how fast will you run it? We know this cdi will handle 125 pulses per second; but how much more we can't determine from this seller's website.


----------

